# Adidas Adicross Street Shoe



## Val (Jun 3, 2012)

I decided whilst on holiday I wanted a lightweight summer shoe but didn't want to pay big bucks on a pair so after trying a few I went for the Adicross shoe by Adidas and have now had 6 rounds in them.

As a wearer of traditional FJ shoes I was sceptical how these would perform however i neednt have worried as they performed very well indeed. They maintained  good grip even on softer ground, they are extremely comfortable and very lightweight which is a must for summer golf and would suggest they are the probably the perfect summer golf shoe at very competing price (around Â£50 from most places).


----------



## fat-tiger (Jun 4, 2012)

i love mine big val, would swop em for anything, like wearing slippers


----------



## Val (Jun 4, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i love mine big val, would swop em for anything, like wearing slippers
		
Click to expand...

I agree buddy, dead light and dead comfy.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 4, 2012)

I went for the Adidas Tech Response 4.0 after seeing Murph's, and they are also super light and comfy. And for under Â£40 from Direct Golf an absolute steal.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2012)

What are they like for width guys?

I've always found Adidas footwear a little on the narrow side for me... Getting the next size up just made them too long...  In FJ sizing 9.5W [wide fit] does me perfect...


----------



## beggsy (Jun 4, 2012)

I bought the black pair from our po and they are really comfy but I noticed after only wearing them for around 20 rounds of golf they have started to split at the bottom were the first lace hole part meets the toe cover pro said he will get them sent back and a replacement pair


----------



## LeeTurner (Jun 5, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			What are they like for width guys?

I've always found Adidas footwear a little on the narrow side for me... Getting the next size up just made them too long...  In FJ sizing 9.5W [wide fit] does me perfect...
		
Click to expand...

Had a pair since March and had the same issue as my feet are on the wide side but one size up just felt too long. They were a bit snug for the first couple of weeks but are now extremely comfortable. One thing to note is that whilst the majority of the shoe is made of leather and will stretch, the toe piece is synthetic and does not have as much give.
Great shoes though and will get another pair very shortly.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2012)

LeeTurner said:



			Had a pair since March and had the same issue as my feet are on the wide side but one size up just felt too long. They were a bit snug for the first couple of weeks but are now extremely comfortable. One thing to note is that whilst the majority of the shoe is made of leather and will stretch, the toe piece is synthetic and does not have as much give.
Great shoes though and will get another pair very shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Lee... If my pro has a pair in stock in my size I might give them a go... Used to wear something similiar from Stylo many years ago... Which were particularly comfortable...


----------

